# Besoin d'espaces disque

## Mala Zaba

Bonjour... j'ai besoin d'espace disque et je me demandais qu'est-ce que je pourrais effacer sur mon system.  L'ordi est configurer en serveur, donc j'ai la base system plus les serveurs ftp, web, mysql, realserver, pop3, smtp...  rien qui justifie une occupation de 898.38 Mo.  J'ai pensé d'effacer les sources du kernel et le répertoire /usr/portage... Est-ce que je pourrais effacer d'autre choses?

----------

## Orphee

A priori, si tu es parti du stage 1, et que tu avais bien défini ton USE, y a que le strict minimum, donc pas grand chose à effacer... tu peux regarder dans le répertoire distfiles, et y virer ce qui y traines, quitte à le retélécharger plus tard.

----------

## Mala Zaba

Est-ce que je peux effacer /usr/portage au complet ou simplement /usr/portage/distfiles... car en supprimant le dossier portage au complet je devrait récupérer 265Mo versus 195M pour distfiles.

----------

## Orphee

Je pense que tu dois pouvoir le détruire... Et il se reconstruire au prochain emerge rsync.

Si tu veux faire un test, déplace ou renomme /usr/portage (commande mv dans les 2 cas), et essaye un emerge rsync, pour voir s'il le reconstruit. Si'le le reconstruit bien, alors tu peux le virer sans état d'âme.

----------

## Mala Zaba

Ha oui, bonne idéee... je vais essayer

----------

## Bouiaw

Alors, ça a marché ?

----------

## dioxmat

/usr/portage/distfiles contient les archives des packages installés, pour t'eviter de les re-telecharger lorsque tu le re-emerge. tu peux donc normalement effacer ca sans risques.

voir aussi ce thread en anglais.

----------

## fmalabre

J'ai vu des disques durs vraiment pas cher...

90 EUR pour un 40Gb a LCDI...

----------

